# I want to be a bird owner again



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Right, it has been about a year since I've owned a bird and I really miss them. I've only ever had budgies since I was a child.

Mine were just pet shop bought (yes I know big nono), but this time I am looking more into getting a hand reared bird that I can do things with - eg. sit on my finger, hand feed, just generally interact with. 

I'm not sure how to go about this though. 

I'd love to know more about African Grey Parrots and Parrots/macaws in general - not that I'd be ready to take one on, just I'd love to know a little more about them, I know a man who owns a Macaw and he is a lovely bird - very friendly. I don't pretend to know much about these type of birds at all so if anyone could tell me a little more about them, temprament, care and such it would be much appreciated.

Anyways back to my inital search - I'm after a budgie breeder  preferably in or near London .

I do have two dogs, 1 is old and doens't care about birds/just ignores them. The other was brought up around my other budgies and is 100% harmless though I'd never leave them alone together!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The thing with any of the larger parrots especially hand reared is they will usually bond to one person and you will have no control over who that is. If you wanted to go a step up from a budgie the pionus group is nice without most of the problems of some of the others


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, well I definately want another budgie, I do love those little birds, I was just looking more future wise - in years more likely, into a parrot or a larger bird so thought it best to start looking into them now . 

I have heard of parrots bonding closely to only one person, I will be moving out in about a year and will be the only person in my house, so I don't think that will be a huge problem for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

have a gander at birdline, lots of greys on there- maybe you'd be interested in fostering?
either way, i wouldn't go for hand reared, parent raised birds are much better balanced & if handled & socialized while young you can teach them to take food & hang out with you no trouble


----------

